# That temperature problem question (bearded dragon)



## RachaelWebbster (Aug 20, 2014)

I know, I know, everyone has gone over the temperature issue billions of times already.

Basically, I can't get to grips with the temps in our bearded dragons vivarium. I know what they are meant to be, but getting them is a whole different thing.

If you can't be bothered reading this essay, skip to the end, I'll list the temps and stuff I'm getting.

I've tried having the thermostat probe (Habistat dimmiming stat) in the cold end to no avail, it's now positioned roughly in the middle. I don't know whether to move it over a little more into the warm end or not. 

We've got 2 thermometers, one probe (next to the stat) and a laser gun.

I'm using a 50w Halogen (75w equivalent) roughly 1ft from the basking rock (slate) we're using. We can't raise or lower the fitting for the bulb and never really had any luck when bringing the spot itself up a bit.

At the moment, our basking spot temperatures are fine, ranging from 104-111 (I know 111 is a bit high but I'm hoping fiddling with something later on will help that).

We've got a piece of bark propped up on some bamboo root to allow Alduin to climb if he wants. It also provides the highest place to be under the UV bulb, (we bought a brand new Arcadia T5 canopy/luminaire yesterday). The -bark runs through the warm side and into the middle, I've recorded temperatures around 87-90 in that area. However, at the back around the stat probe i'm getting readings of 76-78.

The cold end is only appearing to reach a similar temperature to the middle/back of the viv at 76-78. I know the cold end temp is within the acceptable range but I'd like it to be a little higher, at least 78 - 80+.

It's driving me mad to get the gradient right without making the basking spot soar, or the cold end not changing. We bought a 60w spot bulb (incandescent) yesterday but not entirely sure it'll get me the temperatures. 

Briefly;
Vivarium - 4 x 2 x 2
Basking Bulb - 50w Halogen (75 W incandescent equivalent) 1 ft away from spot
Basking temps - 104-111
Warm side (on bark) - 87-90
Middle of viv (at probe, at the back) - 76-78
Cold end - 76- 78


If anybody can think of any ideas to help improve the cold end temp, while keeping the basking temp the same please share.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Honestly I would be happy with those low end temps, it gives a broad gradient and they are extremely tolerant of temperature changes and will adjust to your settings.

If you find the beardie spending nearly all its time in the warm end then something might be wrong but if the animal is active and feeding and ventures round the viv then I would leave them.


----------



## RachaelWebbster (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks 

He is usually really active, yeah. Probably too active, doesn't stop half the time but that can only be good I guess.

I'm thinking of trying a 100w bulb just to compare the temps, failing that I'll probably go back to the 50w Halogen because it's doing my head in. As long as you think the 75/6 ish in the colder end is alright. 

Any ideas how I could get the basking spot to settle? I mean, the dimmer stat is doing it's job, it's heating up then dimming and cooling. But I'm a little concerned that sometimes it gets to 111/112/113 on the spot.

Would moving the stat probe a little more into the warmer end help or would that mess up the cold end?

Sorry twenty million questions


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

cold end seems fine and if anything your basking spot can go a bit higher

Really the temps are a guideline and you mostly have to monitor your beardies behaviour to see if those temps work for him

Some beardies enjoy a 120 basking spot

The temps aren't set in stone : victory:


----------



## RachaelWebbster (Aug 20, 2014)

he won't like a higher temp, moves off his spot when the temp gets to 111/112ish so I wouldn't like to try a higher one.

thanks though


----------



## Graham1426 (Mar 10, 2015)

I think your stressing for nothing tbh, your temps appear fine. If your beardie is happy and makes full use of all area's of his viv, then that's all that matters.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

115f is what you are looking for as a basking temp, definitely no lower than 110f - he shouldn't need to bask for hours to get upto temp, if he's doing that, then the basking spot isn't warm enough (and he faces long term serious health problems)...he shouldn't need to spend more than 15mins to get upto temp, and then he should be moving to cooler areas, or eating etc

the only way to control a lamp with any stability is to put the probe directly below the lamp on the basking area


----------



## RachaelWebbster (Aug 20, 2014)

It's settled itself out now, thankfully. Spot is around 108/109 now with the colder end around 76/77.


----------



## Graham1426 (Mar 10, 2015)

Spot temps are a little low tbh


----------

